
WhatsApp is banning you from forwarding the same message to more than 5 people - NicoJuicy
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/612808/whatsapp-is-banning-you-from-forwarding-the-same-message-to-more-than-five/
======
NicoJuicy
Can't they use md5 hash ( which is not unique), to stop spreading
misinformation and a report button.

And use that md5 hash to stop forwarding to a lot of people.

~~~
slater
That might kinda-sorta mess with their end-to-end encryption* PR/marketing
efforts.

*pinky promise!

~~~
NicoJuicy
No, because you can't identify the message uniquely. That's why I propose md5
on the client side as extra meta data and only using it as a limit for
forwarding.

Not banning when you send to > 5 people, which I do bi-daily

